# Wheel base on a tag axle



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Simple as the title,how do you measure a tag axle wheelbase.
Im trying to calculate the weight I can carry on my Kontiki 669 tag axle.:nerd:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it you mean the weight of the goodies you are going to load into your motorhome.
Simple, take it to a weigh bridge , get the front axle first then the whole vehicle.
Deduct the weight of whole vehicle against your plated weight.This will give you your load allowance.
Your axle max load allowances will allow you to spread the load to give best results.

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wheel base is the distance between your forward most and rear most wheel centres.

Wheel base doesn't normally enter the equation for calculating payload and each axle will have its own plated maximum weight.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> Wheel base doesn't normally enter the equation for calculating payload and each axle will have its own plated maximum weight.


It does if you are trying to calculate leverage effect of the overhang but to be accurate you would need to know how far back each individual item was being placed in the van.

It would be better to take the van to a weighbridge not only for the fact that either the Mass in Running Order figure or the Payload figure could well be wrong but also neither figure will tell you where the spare weight can be placed.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As I intimated previously that once you have it weighed you can compare your recent weights with the plated axle weights and load accordingly.

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

cabby said:


> I take it you mean the weight of the goodies you are going to load into your motorhome.
> Simple, take it to a weigh bridge , get the front axle first then the whole vehicle.
> Deduct the weight of whole vehicle against your plated weight.This will give you your load allowance.
> Your axle max load allowances will allow you to spread the load to give best results.
> ...


I have been on a weighbridge.and I have filled in this svtech online form.

http://www.svtech.co.uk/lda/

And it askes for the wheelbase of my motorhome.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wizzo said:


> It does if you are trying to calculate leverage effect of the overhang but to be accurate you would need to know how far back each individual item was being placed in the van.
> 
> It would be better to take the van to a weighbridge not only for the fact that either the Mass in Running Order figure or the Payload figure could well be wrong but also neither figure will tell you where the spare weight can be placed.
> 
> JohnW


Yes exactly why i need the wheel base measurement.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Yes exactly why i need the wheel base measurement.


Well get your tape measure out


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you had given us the fuller details, as you have said now, that it is required on the SVtech form then we would all have said the same as blizzard said earlier.
So you have the answer to the wheelbase question and as a bonus how to calculate your load spacing as well.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> It does if you are trying to calculate leverage effect of the overhang but to be accurate you would need to know how far back each individual item was being placed in the van.
> 
> JohnW


Good point and I suppose my earlier comment would have been more accurate had I said "wheelbase doesn't normally enter MY equation when calculating payload" :wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jo,

See how yours compares with this, scroll down it for the Tag set up.

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/downloads/al-ko-amc-commercial-brochure-2010.pdf

Terry


----------

